# Mazo horizontal folder



## Dany (Nov 6, 2015)

This French camera does not show any manufacturer or model name. It has been probably manufactured by Jousset for Mazo.
It is a wooden made horizontal format folder equipped with a no name lens on a "The Newest" shutter.
The optical finder is foldable. 
I suppose the camera was launched on the market circa 1920.
It has to be loaded with 9x12 cm plates


----------



## timor (Nov 6, 2015)

Looks pristine. Nice find.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 6, 2015)

Yes, this looks to be in very fine condition for its age.


----------



## limr (Nov 6, 2015)

Very nice find! What a pretty camera. Is this for use or display?


----------



## Dany (Nov 7, 2015)

limr said:


> Very nice find! What a pretty camera. Is this for use or display?


All my cameras (over 600) are for display only. They deserve a good retirement.
This one was dull and dirty when I bought it. but I spent some time to clean and treat the varnished wood with a special product used by antiquarians .  Its part of the collector's pleasure I think.


----------



## compur (Nov 7, 2015)

A beauty!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 7, 2015)

Beautiful.


What did you use to clean the wood?


----------



## Dany (Nov 8, 2015)

vintagesnaps said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> 
> What did you use to clean the wood?




To clean up and restore gloss to varnished wood, I use a product available in France (I do not know if it is also sold in other countries). This product is called in French "Popote des antiquaires" or sometimes just "Popote" (I have no translation for it) and is used by antique dealers to give a good appearance to dirty furniture with polish tarnished by the years.
 I use this one produced by Veraline sold in DIY stores. It looks like this:
http://www.amazon.fr/Veraline-Popote-Des-Antiquaires-0L5/dp/B008F7XNC2

Some alternate are available (e.g Product from Syntillor)

Daniel


----------



## annamaria (Nov 8, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------

